# is Bob retiring?



## mickay (Feb 8, 2005)

For the Woodstock woodshow the Router Workshop has Bob Rosendahl listed giving seminar's titled "Mr Router's Farewell". Oak Park won't even have a both at this show - last year they didn't have any live demonstrations at their booth - their booth was always a great place to visit and watch (I think his name was Mark?) all the jigs and stuff work and also you could get Mark to go over things again - slower after people moved on. Their interactive booth was missed last year and now they won't even have a booth. This forum is great. Times change. Without Mark - I'd never have gotten so much of their stuff - some of it I've since learned I could have made myself, but he challenged me to use my router and now I love it! I'm finishing a cabinet makers course and I always talk about using the router instead of the table saw for many things. I think I'm getting the teacher converted!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hello, mickay

No, I don't think Bob is retiring, but, he is attending the woodstock show to do demonstrations. Also, Kevin ( yes, RouterForums.com Kevin ) will be tagging along with Bob.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm glad he's not retiring. And, if all goes well, I'll get to see him at the Woodstock show. Only about a 2 hour drive for me. 

Anyone else planning on attending?


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Its the last show for Bob at Woodstock.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

BobandRick said:


> Its the last show for Bob at Woodstock.


Glad I went!! Got to meet Bob and picked up a few tips and ideas. 

Bob, if you're reading this, it was a pleasure to meet you. Enjoy your retirement from the "road".

Brian


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Brian you are a lucky man I'm green with envy. If it wasn't for Bob and Rick I probably wouldn't have even buying a router. I've learned a lot from there show. Thanks guys!


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

BobandRick said:


> Its the last show for Bob at Woodstock.


I have yet to see your show as I am here in Australia I am sure you have given great advice to all your supporters over the years and I take my hat off to you. Who will take your place ?????
I have been routing for years but unlike you I have concentrated on the use of the template guides rather than the router table. I consider the use of guides a much safer method of using the router. I would give careful consideration to allow a blind person to use the router in the below bench position
Enjoy your retirement Bob
Tom


----------

